# bloodiest fight



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

what is the bloodiest fight you have ever seen. Mine would be edwin dewees vs gideon ray on tuf 4


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Sherk vs Florian was brutal, blood was everywhere. 
Joe Daddy vs Penn, Pen destroyed him. The line of blood squirting in the air was sick. 
J-Roc vs Warmachine was pretty brutal too. 
Wand kneeing Jacksons face into oblivion in Pride was awesome too.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

florian vs sherk was a war


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Josh Koscheck vs Chris Lytle.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i remember seeing one fight where the guy was cut on his scalp or maybe forehead, there was literally a gigantic pool of blood under him, i think he ended up getting choked out but like i swear he must have lost a solid litre at least, probably more. Because the fight wasn't near his eyes they let him keep fighting and there was like 3 square feet of octagon just soaked in this dude's blood. even his opponent who ended up RNCing him (im pretty sure) was covered in it. So brutal.

+rep for anyone who can pinpoint the exact fight im thinking of


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

MooJuice said:


> i remember seeing one fight where the guy was cut on his scalp or maybe forehead, there was literally a gigantic bool of blood under him, i think he ended up getting choked out but like i swear he must have lost a solid litre at least, probably more. was bruuutal.
> 
> +rep for anyone who can pinpoint the exact fight im thinking of


It sounds to me like you are describing Penn vs. Stevenson.

























Tons of blood, and tapped due to a choke.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Penn vs Stevenson and Sobral vs Heath are the first that spring to mind.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll have to rewatch penn vs stevenson because I remember Sobral kiling Heath being worse but it never gets any props.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

awesome pics, i am not sure who it was - i will have to go and re-watch the videos. but +rep for you both for takin the time out to post those pics, they're wicked


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

babalu is a bad ass


----------



## Simmi (Jan 18, 2009)

Gotta be Kos v Lytle for me. Ridiculous amount of blood in that one. Turned Koscheck's hair red on one side!


----------



## Brainshank (Nov 25, 2008)

Diaz vs Gomi - they were both bloody pulps, Diaz' orbital bone was broken, it was brutal. Beautiful.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

MooJuice said:


> i remember seeing one fight where the guy was cut on his scalp or maybe forehead, there was literally a gigantic pool of blood under him, i think he ended up getting choked out but like i swear he must have lost a solid litre at least, probably more. Because the fight wasn't near his eyes they let him keep fighting and there was like 3 square feet of octagon just soaked in this dude's blood. even his opponent who ended up RNCing him (im pretty sure) was covered in it. So brutal.
> 
> +rep for anyone who can pinpoint the exact fight im thinking of


 I think your talking about Yves Edwards Vs. Joe Stevenson. Bloodiest fight ever. The blood was pouring out of his head like a hose or something. But it didn't end by Choke. It was by Dr. stoppage. The dude who was bleeding was a black guy (Yves) and it was at UFC 61. http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.fightCard&eid=195


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

"UFC 61: Stevenson vs Edwards" was a bloodshed.


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

Got to agree BJ Penn vs Joe Stevenson was brutal so I think that will take the number 1 spot as the most bloodiest fight. Anymore blood than in that fight would be extremely dangerous.


----------



## egangster (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with georgie.


----------



## silent_nick (Feb 3, 2008)

Stitch was just on Inside MMA and he said the bloodiest fight he's ever seen is Jay Hieron vs. Jonathan Goulet at UFC Fight Night 2. Anyone have a link to a video of it? It wasn't on the main card.

Stitch's top 5:
1. Hieron vs. Goulet - UFN 2
2. Belfort vs. Eastman - UFC 43
3. Dewees vs. Ray - TUF 4
4. Sherk vs. Florian - UFC 64
5. Forrest vs. anyone - haha


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Simmi said:


> Gotta be Kos v Lytle for me. Ridiculous amount of blood in that one. Turned Koscheck's hair red on one side!


That was beautiful GnP from Cos in that fight man there was soo much blood, penn- joe daddy,florian sherk , josh haynes vs rory singer was a fight if you really want to see blood


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

If Eastman would have been as bad as it looked he would have bled to death, that was a bad ass cut..(Belfort/UFC43 as above)


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> Penn vs Stevenson and Sobral vs Heath are the first that spring to mind.


LOL, Heath talked so much shit before that fight. He got beat so friggin bad in that fight. Classic.

And poor Joe Daddy. Ive never seen a title fight where one fighter was so outclassed. That was like sensei vs student. Not a fair fight. Alot knuckleheads picked Joe Daddy by decisions too.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

silent_nick said:


> Stitch was just on Inside MMA and he said the bloodiest fight he's ever seen is Jay Hieron vs. Jonathan Goulet at UFC Fight Night 2. Anyone have a link to a video of it? It wasn't on the main card.
> 
> Stitch's top 5:
> *1. Hieron vs. Goulet - UFN 2*
> ...


LOTS of blood in that fight.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> "UFC 61: Stevenson vs Edwards" was a bloodshed.


This is what I thought of first. But then again, I haven't watched it since the initial broadcast.


----------



## G_man87 (Feb 5, 2007)

i dont think anyone who has seen edwin dewees vs gideon ray fight can say any was worse than that the amount of blood pooring out of dewees when he was on top was ridiculous it was like a tap had been left open check it out happen about 7.40 minutes in on the video and the worst parts are when edwin is on top http://www.veoh.com/browse/videos/category/entertainment/watch/v15611512HWjscx6S#


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> LOL, Heath talked so much shit before that fight. He got beat so friggin bad in that fight. Classic.
> 
> And poor Joe Daddy. Ive never seen a title fight where one fighter was so outclassed. That was like sensei vs student. Not a fair fight. Alot knuckleheads picked Joe Daddy by decisions too.


I wish they wouldnt have gotten rid of Babalu after that fight.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

silent_nick said:


> Stitch was just on Inside MMA and he said the bloodiest fight he's ever seen is Jay Hieron vs. Jonathan Goulet at UFC Fight Night 2. Anyone have a link to a video of it? It wasn't on the main card.
> 
> Stitch's top 5:
> 1. Hieron vs. Goulet - UFN 2
> ...


Some people may have missed Hieron vs Goulet but was prob. my #1 also...If you havent seen it, check it out..


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn just googled the Babalu fight and damn its a shame he was let go by the ufc, but end of the day he holds his chokes way to long and thats just to unsportmans like


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

AceofSpades187 said:


> Damn just googled the Babalu fight and damn its a shame he was let go by the ufc, but end of the day he holds his chokes way to long and thats just to unsportmans like


Yes,IT WAS GREAT was it not? :thumb02::thumb03::thumb01:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

jdun11 said:


> LOL, Heath talked so much shit before that fight. He got beat so friggin bad in that fight. Classic.
> 
> And poor Joe Daddy. Ive never seen a title fight where one fighter was so outclassed. That was like sensei vs student. Not a fair fight. Alot knuckleheads picked Joe Daddy by decisions too.


I actually gained a good amount of respect for Stevenson because of that fight. Yeah, he was seriously outclassed, he was bleeding everywhere, and getting a beatdown, but the guy kept trying and fighting and doing his thing. You at least have to give it to Joe that he has heart.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Koscheck vs Lytle was pretty bad. Koscheck said he had blood in his hair for like a week after that fight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Sherk/Florian was pretty bloody.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

UFC 61 Yves and Stevenson. The cut starts around 8:30 into the video

http://www.mmatko.com/joe-stevenson-vs-yves-edwards-fight-video-ufc-61/


----------

